# Police: Burglar views porn in girls' room



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

*Police: Burglar views porn in girls' room*

http://www.news-journalonline.com/NewsJournalOnline/News/Headlines/frtHEAD04112806.htm

Surveillance cameras rigged up at a South Daytona house did not discourage a crack-smoking burglar in his underwear from crawling inside a bedroom of the residence, popping a pornographic DVD in a TV and watching the film while 11-year-old twin sisters slept nearby, police said Monday. 
As he watched his movie, the man, identified as 30-year-old Kervin Juste of East Massapequa, N.Y., reached over and massaged one of the twins on the back. 
"I've never seen anything like this," said South Daytona police Lt. Ron Wright. 
About an hour after Wright released information on Juste, who was visiting friends in South Daytona, detectives arrested the suspect after he confessed to entering an Aspen Drive home. 
Juste told investigators he got drunk and high on crack at a party in a Red Cedar Circle home, just a few blocks away. 
"The girls feel better today now that they know he's been arrested," the girls' father said Monday afternoon. His name is being withheld to protect the identity of his daughters. "I don't know how people act when they're on crack, but this is just crazy." 
The ordeal was peculiar at best, police said. 
It was about 5 a.m. Sunday and the Aspen Drive residents were asleep. 
While the rest of the neighborhood also slept, Juste roamed the streets in his boxer shorts, perhaps looking for a place where he could watch his movie, police said. 
"He had been watching the movie at the house where he was staying," Wright said. "But then he turned it off and decided to walk around. Who knows what the mind frame was?" 
With his crack pipe and salacious movie in hand, Juste randomly chose the house, police said. 
The suspect, however, had no idea his every move would be taped. 
Photographs taken of Juste with the surveillance equipment show the suspect walking around the exterior of the house and attempting to open the front door. At one point, Juste even stares into the camera. 
The father said he installed the cameras after he and some of his neighbors suffered a spate of mailbox vandalism. 
According to the police report, Juste removed the screen in the girls' bedroom window and climbed in. When he noticed the children, he locked the bedroom door. He slid the disc into the girls' DVD player and began watching the movie. Minutes into the film, Juste pulled out his crack pipe and set it on the sisters' dresser. He then reached over and began massaging one of the twins on the back. 
When the child realized what was happening, she screamed, "Daddy!" Seconds later her sibling woke up and started yelling as well. 
The girls bolted for the door, but struggled with the knob for a few seconds because it was locked. Juste, meanwhile, scrambled for the window and disappeared, police said. 
But Monday, the suspect had a change of heart, Wright said. 
"He came to the station and confessed," Wright said. Charged with burglary to an occupied dwelling, battery and false imprisonment, Juste was taken to the Volusia County Branch Jail and held on $6,500 bail Monday night.


----------

